# Installing new objects in Sims 2, "sims 2 packs"



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi there, I'm not exactly new to these forums but I haven't visited in a while. I recently installed The Sims 2 on my PC, a perfectally legitimate install. Whilst browsing the Sims website I found many eye-catching new objects up for download. These objects are all signed as safe and legitimate by Maxis and I downloaded them, followed the instructions to the point of perfection. But, when I ran the game, the objects didn't appear.

Can anyone help with this..not urgent, just a niggling Sims issue.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Check that the objects are compatible with the version of your sims.. Some of them require 1 or more expansion packs


----------



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes I know, on the website it says that the particular packs I downloaded requires ONLY the sims 2. I'm really stumped here.


----------



## Nemesis_SA (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok....

Start up "Sims 2" and then go to options and then game options i think, then just tick the box that says "enable custom content" or something like that.

If that doesnt work, let me know and i will give you a few other options ok!


----------



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

I had already tried that but thanks anyway. I obviously forgot to mention it in my original post. So it looks like I need those other options


----------



## Nemesis_SA (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you put them in your "Downloads" folder inside the Sims 2 directory in "My Documents"?


----------



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes, still don't show in-game though


----------

